# Anaheim and no-heat jalapeno ABTs



## fire it up (Aug 13, 2009)

Finally the garden is producing at a good rate.
Anyone in the NE knows what I'm talking about.  Too much rain, cold nighttime temps.

My pepper plants have finally taken off so I have been lucky enough to use fresh garden produce.
I love ABTs (and who doesn't) so I decided to pick some anaheim and some no-heat jalapeno peppers and make ABTs out of them.
You may ask why grow a jalapeno plant that has no heat, my Sister in a wimp about spicy things but loved last year when I would cook with jalapenos, so this year a grew a plant that has all the jalapeno flavor and none of the heat.  It was really weird tasting them the first time because every jalapeno I have ever had had heat as part of its flavor.



Decided to do some cream cheese, smoked garlic, cheddar/jack cheese.  The others with chili, cream cheese, cheddar/jack.  I also pulled off a tiny cayenne pepper to add into the jalapenos.






Smoked over hickory and about 15 minutes before they came off I topped the chili ones with fritos and cheese.
Sorry for the blurry pic.


Most of them were gone before I could get a picture


They were all pretty good but the chili ones I should have left out the cream cheese, it took away from the chili flavor.  The jalapenos were good but I enjoyed the ones with the cayenne pepper in them, a jalapeno should have at least some heat.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the idea of abt's with chili, cheese and fritos. like a good bowl of frito pie yum. But the jalapino with no heat is like a day without sunshine ain't it?I was wondering what was on the smoker with that Italian beef roast.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 13, 2009)

They look terrific... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But a Jalapeno with NO HEAT...Sacrilege... LOL


----------



## rivet (Aug 13, 2009)

"I'm with you feller's..." Yes, Jalapenos must have some heat, though I can understand some folks not being able to handle it. The rest of us~ well, we need some heat.

Very nice looking Anaheims and Japs, FiU!  Really nice. Not a big fan of frito's here, but your post made me want to have a bit of everything!


----------



## thestealth (Aug 13, 2009)

Those look good.  I'm gonna cook some ABT's myself this evening.


----------



## rivet (Aug 13, 2009)

Hot Da** someone finally got that movie-line! Kudos to you bud, you win the Rivet Award! Got to be one of my favorite movies - and soundtracks- of all time. 

Last summer got to see the Dan Tyminsky Band live here on the lawn at Missouri State and they sure did the music good...the Soggy Bottom Boys were sure alive that afternoon!


----------



## alx (Aug 13, 2009)

I love it fire...Yeah,I hear you on family thing.But its all good.

Nice job.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Good to see that just you adjusted your heat level in the food to your guest. Nothing worse than making some good hot stuff that others can't tolerate. Good decision my friend. Thanks for sharing the Q View too.


----------



## thestealth (Aug 14, 2009)

One of my favorites too...after I'd seen you say that a couple of times,  I just couldn't resist. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






(sorry for the OT)


----------



## flash (Aug 14, 2009)

REALLY!!!  What's the point?? Man up, don't be a wussy.


----------

